

IDEA: A chmod777 jar. Every time you have to run that command... - freejoe76

...you put a quarter in the jar.
======
tolitius
how about a library with a price list:

    
    
        * { chmod777.jar:   25c }
        * { chown-R-me.jar: 75c }
        * { rm-rf-star.jar: 1 dollar }
        * { rm-rf-/.jar:    monthly salary }
        ...
    

ultimate way to beef up savings

